# Resources - Recursos in the Spanish - English grammar forum



## Peterdg

Hello everybody,

When you go to the Spanish - English Grammar forum, the third pinned thread on the main page is titled:
"NEW! GRAMMAR RESOURCES / RECURSOS DE GRAMÁTICA: please contribute!"
but this thread is closed, so you cannot contribute.

In the first post of the thread, there is a line:
*" Please contribute in this thread."*

When you go to "*this thread*", at the bottom of that thread, it says:

"You have insufficient privileges to reply here".

So, basically, even though the original title says: "please contribute", you cannot, not in the original thread nor in the *" Please contribute in this thread."*.

I don't know why I can't post in that thread because it does not look to be closed if you look at it in the forum overview page (it is pinned however).


PS. I don't want to post in that thread for the moment but this is, at least, not very coherent.


----------



## swift

I believe there’s a way for you to contribute. Use the report link and submit your contribution. A moderator will check it out and, if your contribution is good, they will append your post—a report creates a post—to the thread.

I wonder how useful and current some of those resources are, though. If the instructions you mentioned have not been reviewed and refreshed, some of the links contained in the thread might as well be outdated and no longer valuable.


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> I believe there’s a way for you to contribute. Use the report link and submit your contribution. A moderator will check it out and, if your contribution is good, they will append your post—a report creates a post—to the thread.


Then this thread should explain how to contribute and that is not what it does for the moment.

I could also send a PM to a moderator to ask to add a resource, but that is not what the title of the thread suggests. 

I think it would be wise to review the process and give clear instructions instead of what is there now. 


swift said:


> I wonder how useful and current some of those resources are, though.


That, I don't know. I didn't check it. However, some of the posts have been deleted due to dead links. I didn't check the dates though.


----------



## swift

I’m wondering also how much traffic that thread is attracting. The resources forums were very active eons ago, in the early years of these boards. Nowadays, I doubt they’re actually visited by unregistered users. I’m not sure the thread titles from those forums and sticky notes are indexed in the dictionary search either.

So, all in all, with unclear instructions, dozens of potentially dead links, no visibility in the dictionary pages, and little maintenance, I would argue there’s zero value in submitting suggestions to include new resources.


----------



## Peterdg

Well, if that is so, then the thing should be deleted.


----------



## swift

The resources made sense during a very unique period where there was a group of enthusiasts who created a tight-knit community of translators and avid learners. But for a handful of people, most of those members stopped engaging in the forums many years ago, leaving the Resources forums and threads abandoned and therefore reducing the chances of cultivating an active community in charge of their organic curation and maintenance.


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> The resources made sense in a very unique period where there was a group of enthusiasts who created a tight-knit community of translators and avid learners. But for a handful of people, most of those members stopped engaging in the forums many years ago, leaving the Resources forums and threads abandoned and therefore reducing the chances of cultivating an active community in charge of their organic curation and maintenance.


Once again:


Peterdg said:


> Well, if that is so, then the thing should be deleted.


----------



## Bevj

Thank you, Peterdg, for raising this matter.  The Sp/Eng mods will take a look at it.
If I remember rightly, the thread was closed because members who hadn't read the guidelines were asking all sorts of translation questions in it or *asking* for resources instead of offering them.


----------

